
Pandaroo-Notes app is ready - ksimagin
https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/pandaroo/id1373623127?mt=8
======
MaysonL
English version:
[https://itunes.apple.com/app/pandaroo/id1373623127](https://itunes.apple.com/app/pandaroo/id1373623127)

------
ksimagin
Pandaroo is live on the App Store ! Write, format using Markdown, analyse your
text and export as PDF or HTML : Pandaroo’s is making it easy for you !

